# Which paint to use inside vivarium?



## staka (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi, 

We have converted our shed into a vivarium for my iguana which is all boarded out and insulted etc. Now its ready to paint but I'm not sure which paint to use. It needs to stand the humidity of an ig habitat so what do you all recommend? 

Thanks,

Stace


----------



## Markw999 (Mar 30, 2014)

It depends on what you've boarded it out with. If it's plasterboard, I would suggest an emulsion for kitchens or bathrooms (although I suspect they're just ordinary emulsions re-branded!). Water the first coat down with 50% water as it will soak in and dry very quickly. If you've overboarded with plywood, you will need a combined wood primer/undercoat first, followed by a couple of top coats of your preferred colour gloss or satin finish. I would advise using water based acrylic paints as they dry faster and don't leave any lingering fumes. Don't forget to use your artistic talent to paint some leaves and branches everywhere!


----------

